# Forage crops



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2019/07/15/forage-crops-struggle-wet-weather


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now, we are in our typical summer drought period.....so far I have not gotten a single drop of rain off of Barry. Too dry to mow without damaging grasses. Maybe tonight I might get some moisture. Got my fingers crossed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I hear ya Vol. All that rain this spring now nothing. I'm in the process of baling excess pasture, the Bermuda is half way up the shin and has seed heads so it's time to get it for later use, the stock won't eat it anyway, so I set the mower at 6" cutting height and away I go. We have a cold front coming Sunday night in Monday with a 40% chance---so maybe just maybe.


----------

